# Some fun in Africa



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Spent a couple weeks in Africa with my Dad and brothers. We were all able to harvest some beautiful animals and make memories we will never forget!

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Now we need to hear the story that goes along with the pictures. 

I spent 3 weeks over in South Africa in 2015 and still want to go back to pick up a couple more animals. I really want a ugly old warthog, the area that we were hunting in just didn't allow them to get big tusk.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

AWESOME!!! 

Where were you hunting? And let’s hear some stories.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Incredible!!!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Some day I'll make it over. Great trip I'm sure that will never be forgotten. Best part is you shared it with your Dad and Brother.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

*Some fun in Ai think I frica*

I think i dream of hunting Africa almost daily. Great pics!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

You'll keep that smile on your face every time you think about your hunt! Lovely Sable and a very gorgeous black impala! Unforgettable especially with family. Who did you go with and lol, are you planning your next trip there?...lol


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

The whole experience was great. We went with Sensational Hunting Safaris. They work with a group here in Utah called 3 brothers African Hunting Safaris. They helped with all of our paperwork and get everything arranged. They place we hunted at is located in South Africa about 2 hours north east of Johannesburg.

It was the first time for all of us being over there and first big game animals for my Dad. He has been there for most of our first animals so it was cool to watch him finally take his opportunity. The cool part was, his first was really nice Kudu.

I was able to harvest 5 animals. Kudu and Gemsbok were at the top of my list. Blesbok, Wildebeest and impala were all part of our package that we paid for. I also wanted a warthog but never got a good opportunity on a big one. We saw lots of great animals and passed on many opportunities to harvest other animals. If I had more money I would have come home with a lot more. I need things to shot when we go back in 2021, so it will work out just fine.

It was a great time with great people. The place we stayed was great. Very nice with everything we needed. Food was terrific. We ate the animals we harvested and had some local dishes I was skeptical about but were actually really good. The staff was tremendous. Overall a great experience.

Lots of great animals to shoot with a gun or a camera. There are great opportunities to use both rifle and bow. The next time we go I plan to take my bow. I didn't take it this time because I didn't really know what to expect.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Was it spot and stalk or hunting from a blind?


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Critter said:


> Was it spot and stalk or hunting from a blind?


We did spot and stalk but they have blinds you can hunt from as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Our outfitter was all spot and stalk, although one day my PH, tracker, and cameraman crawled into some brush to watch a field. We had warthogs, impala, blue wildebeast, and you name it coming through that field for half a day. The only thing that was worth shooting that was on my list was the wildebeast. 

I too have to go back someday for a warthog. We were hunting down south out of Port Elizabeth and the warthogs just didn't get big tusk down there because of all the rocks in the ground. One of my fellow hunters however took a trip to get a fallow deer and shot a whopper of a warthog.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Critter said:


> Our outfitter was all spot and stalk, although one day my PH, tracker, and cameraman crawled into some brush to watch a field. We had warthogs, impala, blue wildebeast, and you name it coming through that field for half a day. The only thing that was worth shooting that was on my list was the wildebeast.
> 
> I too have to go back someday for a warthog. We were hunting down south out of Port Elizabeth and the warthogs just didn't get big tusk down there because of all the rocks in the ground. One of my fellow hunters however took a trip to get a fallow deer and shot a whopper of a warthog.


When we go back, I would like to get a warthog, sable, zebra and black wildebeest. I really want a black wildebeest, I think they are so cool looking. There were none in the areas where we were. We saw maybe 3 warthogs I was willing to shoot but always on the run through brush.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was after a gemsbok when we happened onto the herd of black wildebeast and managed to get a very nice one.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Critter said:


> I was after a gemsbok when we happened onto the herd of black wildebeast and managed to get a very nice one.


Beautiful! I think they are incredible. What else did were you able to get?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

What an unforgettable and amazing memory(ies) you have made. Truly stunning from the culture to the animals. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was able to get a real nice kudu, gemsbok, bleastbuck, impala, and spring buck. The impala and spring buck qualify for the SCI book. we also did a real fun excursion called hunting with cheetah's. This is where they turned two semi wild cheetah's loose and we followed them as they went on the hunt. This lasted about half a day until they were able to take down two spring bucks which was fantastic just watching and being there.

Here is the write up that I did on my trip.

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/119914-my-african-safari.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! Great thread!


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Critter said:


> I was able to get a real nice kudu, gemsbok, bleastbuck, impala, and spring buck. The impala and spring buck qualify for the SCI book. we also did a real fun excursion called hunting with cheetah's. This is where they turned two semi wild cheetah's loose and we followed them as they went on the hunt. This lasted about half a day until they were able to take down two spring bucks which was fantastic just watching and being there.
> 
> Here is the write up that I did on my trip.
> 
> https://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/119914-my-african-safari.html


Great write up! Far better than mine. Beautiful animals!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

